# Azguime: Itinerário do Sal on DVD



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> 399 years of opera… I've just watched _Itinerário do Sal _(Salt Itinerary) by contemporary Portuguese composer Miguel Azguime, pushing my temporal operatic span to almost four centuries, given that the oldest opera that I've seen is Monteverdi's _L'Orfeo_ composed in 1607, and this one is from 2006.
> 
> It's proposed, in terms of classification, as an "electroacoustic and multimedia opera." It is available on DVD. There are two nice extras - a 35-minute fascinating interview with the composer, and a 10-minute documentary with the audience, with dozens of people who were walking out of the theater being stopped and asked the question: "Is this really an opera?" The answers are insightful and interesting - and I'd definitely agree with the predominant opinion that yes, this piece is definitely an opera.
> 
> ...


----------

